# Willems



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

come vi sembra?? Terzino Sinistro del PSV e della Nazionale Olandese...classe 94
agli Europei mi aveva fatto un ottima impressione
lo prenderei a occhi chiusi


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Marzo 2013)

il campionato olandese lo fanno vedere da qualche parte in tv?ci sono un sacco di giovani interessantissimi..ripeto un altra volta che io andrei ad occhi chiusi a pescare talenti in olanda


----------



## prd7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Agli europei era stato disastroso, non ho avuto altre occasioni per vederlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Marzo 2013)

destinato a diventare uno tra i migliori al mondo nel ruolo di terzino


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Fece un europeo cosi cosi, ma era il giocatore più giovane della manifestazione e la fece da titolare. Talento vero.


----------

